# Canada



## chase870 (Aug 12, 2019)

Almost time to make the migration to the prairie


----------



## chase870 (Aug 26, 2019)

Any true killers interested.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 26, 2019)

What are the details? Let’s see some pics from last year.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 27, 2019)

Duckbuster82 said:


> What are the details? Let’s see some pics from last year.


Look up Canada Threads on this forum. I freelance the prairie every year this will be 19 years in a row would like to find some younger guys to take over the secret land owner maps and relationships with the farmers. I'm getting old and crippled up and wont be able to do the heavy lifting for much longer. Basic details are you can hunt there for a week to 10 days for about 1700 bucks a man if you have 4 guys that's total cost food fuel house shells  all of the cost.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 27, 2019)

What did you kill last year? Are you field hunting water hunting? What kind of gear do you have, would said killers need to bring decoys blinds etc?


----------



## chase870 (Aug 27, 2019)

We kill all puddle ducks Canadas snow and blues if the birds arnt right I shoot flicker tail gophers I hunt fields and water have all the gear you need your gun waders and a U S Passport. Excellent sense of humor and be able to fit in and go with the flow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2019)

Always wanted to make that trip with ya Chase, just couldn't handle the ride.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 27, 2019)

The man doesn’t need a resume...his past posts speak for themselves...i’d Jump all over this  if I could. Family obligations and tending to what I have here has kept me out of Canada for too long. Hunted many places and still never topped the years I hunted in Cabri, Sask....


----------



## ams1231 (Aug 28, 2019)

Is next year an option? I've always wanted to hunt up north, but just sacrificed all of this season's hunting to a blown shoulder......


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm also interested in knowing about next year. I can get along with about anybody and joke around and would love to do it but can't do it this year due to other obligations this winter. BUT I would be interested in next year while I'm still a young man.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 29, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> The man doesn’t need a resume...his past posts speak for themselves...i’d Jump all over this  if I could. Family obligations and tending to what I have here has kept me out of Canada for too long. Hunted many places and still never topped the years I hunted in Cabri, Sask....



Past post, I looked. There hasn’t been a report in 7-8 year. That’s a lot of time and money to commit with out details and some kind of comfort of knowing what your getting into. Just like I would not join your club without looking at a kill report for the last few seasons. Also why is he always looking for people to go?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 30, 2019)

Probably because a lot of folks can’t hang with him or afford it. Cuts cost tremendously when 3-5 are splitting gas money vs 1 person doing it all.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 30, 2019)

I’ll throw this in...answered a message about a Kansas turkey hunting trip about 10 years ago. Didn’t have a clue who the kid was, but got sound advice this kid was a turkey killing machine.
We talked, met up, and went to Kansas. He got to mark Kansas off his list of states and I got to kill my second bird ever...a Rio.
This kid and I hunted numerous states after that and he was there when I killed my first Osceola and Merriam. This kid went on to make a name for himself and marked off the US Slam of turkeys and even win a calling championship. 
Oh yeah, became friends with his brother as well, another turkey killing machine. 
You never know what can turn up with some of these threads.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 30, 2019)

@Mark K I'll say this if I didnt have commitments for this winter already and about to remodel our kitchen and new siding on the house I would be all over going. A man that consistently kills birds is offering a spot for a trip to Canada, a dream hunt for me personally. If this same opportunity presents itself next year I will be all over it. Your right about this forum, I've met several awesome people from this forum.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 30, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’ll throw this in...answered a message about a Kansas turkey hunting trip about 10 years ago. Didn’t have a clue who the kid was, but got sound advice this kid was a turkey killing machine.
> We talked, met up, and went to Kansas. He got to mark Kansas off his list of states and I got to kill my second bird ever...a Rio.
> This kid and I hunted numerous states after that and he was there when I killed my first Osceola and Merriam. This kid went on to make a name for himself and marked off the US Slam of turkeys and even win a calling championship.
> Oh yeah, became friends with his brother as well, another turkey killing machine.
> You never know what can turn up with some of these threads.



I’m not saying I wouldn’t go with someone. I Hunt with a few guys I met off here but I knew they were good guys that hunted hard from their post and talking to them. This guy has been asking for people to go for the past 8 years, and continues to ask. There have been no reports or anything and none of the same guys keep going. Seems like there is something to it. i only commented earlier to try and get the guy to provide more info, help raise interest.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 31, 2019)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I’m not saying I wouldn’t go with someone. I Hunt with a few guys I met off here but I knew they were good guys that hunted hard from their post and talking to them. This guy has been asking for people to go for the past 8 years, and continues to ask. There have been no reports or anything and none of the same guys keep going. Seems like there is something to it. i only commented earlier to try and get the guy to provide more info, help raise interest.


I get folks to go the biggest issue is finding people who can take the time off work and have the money. Had more than one go and get there and run out of cash or not be willing to do their part of the work setting up and cleaning birds etc. That pretty much puts them in the Beta Male class and we never ask them again. In the sprit of being humane we don't bash them on the internet   Pretty much unless your self employed and single or have a wife that doesn't care you wont last in the rotation. I stopped posting massive kill pics awhile ago and its made crossing the border and dealing with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service easier. Far as going Ill go every year till I physically cant which isn't to far off. Most people who say they hunt waterfowl are just trying to be cool they are  not and never will be able to freelance


----------



## chase870 (Sep 2, 2019)

And for the wanna be killers here is what you will never experiance.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2019)

Gotta love folks who try to gather info on the open forum instead of directly contacring the folks involved.  That right there tells me said folks aren't interested..... Just tire kicking


----------



## Mark K (Sep 2, 2019)

Surprised no ones asked him for his spots yet, lol.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Surprised no ones asked him for his spots yet, lol.



In a couple of years I'll give my spots to a deserving guy or group of guys if they are able to handle the lifestyle. Water Fowl hunting is a full contact sport


----------



## chase870 (Oct 3, 2019)

Good news the Ameristar casino just donated  to my habit next donation center is the Dakota magic casino


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2019)

Always wanted to make this trip, but alas, life and work gets in the way!  Kill'em!


----------



## brackett33 (Oct 10, 2019)

my buddy passed away that had the hook up on land and a place to stay. I didn't have the money back then when he was going and the year i did he passed on a heart attack. It was nice tho guy stored his decoys and all, I've been wanting to do a trip like this for a long time and wouldn't mind hearing more about it. Might even have two others. We def dont mind the work or cleaning.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 31, 2019)

How’d the trip go?


----------



## brackett33 (Nov 7, 2019)

cant see a trip to CA being bad


----------

